# Need Advice looking for a small camera to replace my Rebel T1i



## Rayodee (Aug 11, 2013)

[h=2]Photography is a passion of mine. I am not a professional. I currently have a Rebel T1i and 5D mark ii. I want to keep my 5d (which I love :heart: ) and replace my Rebel with a smaller camera that I can carry around.   I am looking at the Canon G1X because of the large sensor size and small body.   Any help would be greatly appreciated. 





Thanks in advance!:blushing:[/h]


----------



## goodguy (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the Canon G1X is a fantastic choice, its got the same sensor the T2i, T3i, T4i and T5i and has all the functions a DSLR but with a fixed lens.
Another option is Canon G15 which is smaller then the G1X and has a better faster lens but has a smaller sensor.
I love my G15 which is also considerably cheaper then the G1X


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 11, 2013)

I have also looked at the G15 but was concerned with the smaller sensor size.   How much if any would I be sacrificing with the smaller sensor?  

Thanks for the advice


----------



## brunerww (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Rayodee, if you're concerned about sensor size, you can stay with APS-C and  trade your T1i in for the world's smallest DSLR, the $649 Canon SL1.  Not much larger than the $699 G1 X, but compatible with all of your existing lenses.

If the SL1 is still too bulky, the $349 Canon EOS M (with kit lens) is much smaller than the G1 X (and about the same size as the $449 G15), and maintains a DSLR-sized sensor.

If you can live without a viewfinder, this camera is a good value for money.  If you prefer the smaller form factor of the EOS M with the 22mm f/2 pancake you can get it for $351 at BigValue via eBay.

With a $149 EF to EOS M adapter, it is 100% compatible with your existing lenses.

Here is what the SL1 can do: Flickr: The Canon EOS 100D/EOS Rebel SL1 - Official Group Pool

Here is that the EOS M can do: Flickr: The Canon EOS M - Mirrorless Pool

Hope this is helpful!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution
_For the latest camera and tech deals, please follow HCR and circle us on G+_


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 11, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi Rayodee, if you're concerned about sensor size, you can stay with APS-C and  trade your T1i in for the world's smallest DSLR, the $649 Canon SL1.  Not much larger than the $699 G1 X, but compatible with all of your existing lenses.
> 
> If the SL1 is still too bulky, the $349 Canon EOS M (with kit lens) is much smaller than the G1 X (and about the same size as the $449 G15), and maintains a DSLR-sized sensor.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice.    However I want something that I can carry with me everyday (it will go in my purse).   So, I am not interested in a dslr (changing lens).


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Rayodee said:


> I have also looked at the G15 but was concerned with the smaller sensor size. How much if any would I be sacrificing with the smaller sensor?
> 
> Thanks for the advice



Well you need to look at the big picture, the lens on the G15 is very fast F1.8-2.8 while the G1X is much slower F2.8-5.8
This means what you gain in sensor size you loose in light coming in.
I use the G15 with ISO as high as 3200ISO with good results but in most cases I don't need to go this high because of the fast lens.
I am not against the G1X but somehow very few I see own the G1X and many more the G15.
Value for money the G15 is much better as its much cheaper then the G1X and really is a fabulous camera.

If money is not the issue I would say read some comparison reviews and decide for yourself.
The G15 is a great everyday camera designed for the photography fan and while not the smallest camera on the block it is easy to take from place to place.
The G1X is bigger and bulkier.


----------



## Dao (Aug 12, 2013)

From what I read, I think the Sony Cybershot RX series also worth a look as well.


----------



## raventepes (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with the Sony RX series, especially the RX100. I'd also look at the Panasonic LX7.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 13, 2013)

I am looking closely at the Canon g15, Canon g1x and Fuji x100s (or x100) and Fuji x20. 

I want to spend no more than $800 if possible .............so the x100s is pushing it.

I must have:
complete manual controls (I shoot in manual and aperture priority)
optical viewfinder

would like:
larger sensor size
wide aperture
small body size
zoom (could live without)

Thanks again


----------



## raventepes (Aug 14, 2013)

I've heard some good things coming from the Fuji's you've mentioned, particularly the X100S.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok......I am going to order the Fuji x100s.   I will let u know what I think.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 15, 2013)

No need to have duplicate posts on TPF.  Give people time to respond.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

rookie mistake won't happen again


----------



## goodguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Rayodee said:


> Ok......I am going to order the Fuji x100s. I will let u know what I think.



Even though I chose the Canon G15 I heard the Fuji 100s is a good camera, I am sure you will be pleased.

Good luck


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2013)

Duplicate thread - Closed per TPF FAQ (*Spamming).


----------

